
EMC's "very massive" storage cloud - davidw
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/02/emcs_massive_st.php
======
edw519
After 20 years of Microsoft and today's Amazon outage, I'd gladly welcome a
little competition. Monopolies aren't good for anyone except the monopolist.

~~~
pchristensen
Being the best available option hardly makes Amazon a monopoly. You don't even
have minimum purchases - you pay as you go!

